# The best QB that never was, found naked and high in someone's backyard...



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Todd Marinovich arrested for drugs, while naked in someone else?s yard | ProFootballTalk

Todd Marinovich the Robo QB from the 80's and 90's found naked and high in someone's backyard. What does this have to do with being prepared?

Who knows, just don't be stupid like Todd.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

at least he did not have a concealed weapon, lol!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gee Slippy, I thought that this was going to be a pre Mrs. Slippy story. Marijuanavich as he was called at USC was always baked on and about campus. The students in the stands would yell "He's baked" over and over again.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Very sad story. As a life long Raider fan (and more) I have to say its like someone from your college screwing up. It bugs you. I also saw the picture of him online and what a mess. My God that kid looks older then me and I got him by more then a decade.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

" the naked part appearantly wasn't illegal"


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This is a sad story. You should read it as it starts with a father who dictated every minute of Todd's life as a very young child. Aside from a pro football career not materializing ..... there is a lot in Todd's life that never materialized.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's sad to hear this , but he should know better ,he is a grown man and knows right from wrong .


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Alcohol abuse and drug addiction are equal opportunity destroyers.
It doesn't matter what color you are, what education you have, how much money you have.

I feel sorry for his family.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Thought it was about Bret Farve trying to make the news.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't want to pick on a group, but what is it about football players? They're always doing something whacked.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

At least it was not Dan Marino


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> At least it was not Dan Marino


Then the title would be changed because Danny was one of the best ever. Extremely quick release of the football with excellent decision making skills. Strong arm as well. Marino acted like a professional with class.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It is a fine example of what to avoid doing in life: going from USC, then to the NFL, and then to the nut house & jail. 
I noticed that his father was very strict with him, that probably explains a lot of things. He probably made the guy nuts, with Nazi-like demands.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Then the title would be changed because Danny was one of the best ever. Extremely quick release of the football with excellent decision making skills. Strong arm as well. Marino acted like a professional with class.


When I read the title I read "The best QB that *ever* was"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> When I read the title I read "The best QB that *ever* was"


10-4

Poor Todd Marinovich, he was hyped up by the media since his pre-high school days. His old man brain screwed him to point that the only thing left was turning to drugs, alcohol etc.

My Dad was different. Here was a typical conversation with my Dad about young Slippy's athaletic career...

Young Slippy, maybe 10 years old; Hey Dad, we won the game today! I went 3 for 4 with a stolen base and no errors.

Slippy's Dad; Good. (Keeps reading the news paper)

Young Slippy; Our next game is Thursday, you gonna be able to make it Dad?

Slippy's Dad.; (Still reading the newspaper)...I thought you moved out? (then toward Slippy's Mom); When is this kid gonna move out?

Slippy's Mom; Dear he's only 10.

Slippy's Dad; (STILL reading the newspaper). ##$%^@ ^%$&*@ F%^$Kids today...


----------

